# Snorkeling from a yak ?



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about going snorkeling off my yak once the water gets a bit warmer, just wondering if anyone else here snorkels from their yak, and how do you get out/back in to the yak ?

Cheers


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Where would you snorkel off Redcliffe?


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I was using my yak to snorkel from heaps last summer.

Fins make it easy to get back on. My yak's a bit of a barge anyway so does'nt roll when I lift myself up from the side of it. You can always use your paddle to counter balance as well.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

something that should definitely be practised, especially with your pfd on. can be difficult at first. but when you do tip accidentally, at least you know how to get back in your yak. maybe this vid will help. 




cheers
jok


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

breamfish said:


> Where would you snorkel off Redcliffe?


I think Scotts Point would be pretty nice at high tide, maybe even around the corner into the green zone


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

jokinna said:


> something that should definitely be practised, especially with your pfd on. can be difficult at first. but when you do tip accidentally, at least you know how to get back in your yak. maybe this vid will help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sorta have a general idea of how to get back on, just havent actually tried doing it yet :lol: 
I'm liking that beast marlin at the end of the vid :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd imagine you won't have any problem getting out :lol:

As for getting back in I'd take note of all the different techniques mentioned on this forum and then give them a go while in a safe environment. You'll soon find what works for you and then it's just a matter of making some allowances for being tired after snorkeling or rougher than planned conditions.

If you have a waterproof camera get some photos and do a trip report.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, I might put my yak in a mates pool and test it out, most of the beaches around my place slope down slowly , so you have to go out about 50 metres before you can get out of your depth
I was using my phone to take photos, but I dropped it in the mud . I've had my eye on a waterproof camera though, they look pretty awesome and they would be great for using on a kayak


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Also getting in can be a problem, it is the reverse of getting back on, and on some kayaks just as demanding. Try it out in shallow water without stuff in the kayak a couple of times first.

Before you clamber on board you can dump your weight belt in the kayak first, leave your fins on, I find they make it easier.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

remember to secure your mask, snorkel, fins and weightbelt. You would be inconvenienced if you lost anything over the side while paddling.


----------

